# Firefly Battery



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

Call them up and ask them for a battery for your EV and let us know what they say. Expect disappointment.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

I seem to remember there was a little discussion on this topic in the last couple weeks on the NTEAA yahoo list. Might want to check the archives and see.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I am not far from Peoria, have contacted them, got a response, no EV type people to get batteries anytime soon....

I don't think production is even going well yet.

Also, not so new of a design....

Time will tell, just like all "promising batteries".....


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

saab96 said:


> Call them up and ask them for a battery for your EV and let us know what they say. Expect disappointment.


 
This... these companies are only rarely owned by anyone semi-competent.


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

Technologic said:


> This... these companies are only rarely owned by anyone semi-competent.


And yet these companies get literally fawned over by the EV crowd as if they are our salvation. Lots of free publicity directed their way, but what have they actually done for EVs? Nothing.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Look, 
I agree with you EV critics of Firefly and Catepillar spinoffs to some degree.
Firefly website clearly states they are in a quote "development" stage just on there first "truck battery" with production and distribution to begin 2008 Q4. I also freely acknolwedge that corporate media speak is always unrealiable at best, also that 3.2 million in fed funding is a huge chunk of change that a Demo senator acquired for firefly, also that firefly is only going to distributing in "military" and "big rig truck" markets. They are going for the big money and successful military contracts(banked money)

However, if the technology is sound and from what I have read and seen bears this out so far. The company will likely be a game changer in the future battery market.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

saab96 said:


> Call them up and ask them for a battery for your EV and let us know what they say. Expect disappointment.


Calling the company direct or posting on their website does not seem like a good idea for purchasing direct.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Coley said:


> I am not far from Peoria, have contacted them, got a response, no EV type people to get batteries anytime soon....
> 
> I don't think production is even going well yet.
> 
> ...


You would have been better off going to a Tractor/ Truck parts supplier. I love how some people think you should be able to purchase direct from manufacture. I do not go to GE corporate for a washer/or dryer because best buy, home depot and others distribute for them. The same principle will apply for most new battery technology the process used by OEM being called distribution. If all of us gomers went to catepillar or firefly and asked for the firefly oasis battery we would get your same experience you got and wonder why
Electric motors are the same way I would not expect GE,GM, Toyota and other mfg,oems to allow me to buy one electric motor or hybrid engine. OEM and specialty trade vendors will not sell direct because of contract agreements with second and third parties. The China LiPo4 industry may work that way but in today US economy you will be hard pressed to find OEM selling direct(maybe employee purchase)


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:
"3 billion in fed funding is a huge chunk of change that a Demo senator acquired for firefly"

Billion??? You sure?.....


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

TexasCotton said:


> I do not go to GE corporate for a washer/or dryer because best buy, home depot and others distribute for them. The same principle will apply for most new battery technology the process used by OEM being called distribution.


And where is the distribution?



TexasCotton said:


> OEM and specialty trade vendors will not sell direct because of contract agreements with second and third parties.


That's the business model they are deciding to pursue. It's not the only one. I would just appreciate it if companies that are trying to look "green" talking about EV applications actually put their money where their mouth is. Right now Firefly has gotten a lot of press based on what it might be able to do to electrify transportation but has little to show for it. Powering big rig accessories or war machines ain't doing J6P much good.

You'd think after the Cobasys NIMH debaucle that people would be a little more critical of how battery manufacturers do business, knowing how easily this stuff can be artificially held from the mainstream.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Coley said:


> Quote:
> "3 billion in fed funding is a huge chunk of change that a Demo senator acquired for firefly"
> 
> Billion??? You sure?.....


My mistake it was 3.2 million by Mr Dick Durbin the state you live near. You can disagree with the "business model" firefly chose what ever still not gonna get you a battery. Anyhow other market factors like "China" and similar "knockoff" will catch them in the long run. Just because you think you are entitled to buy direct from a corporate headquarter or OEM facility does not mean you will get your way. The other issue is that lithuim and nickel metal hydrid are not as easily to locate, mine, refine, process and build batterys as lead acid or upgraded lead acid aka "firefly"

"Why do you keep putting words into people's mouths?? Nobody feels 'entitled"
Hey SAAB your are the one that is wanting to buy direct. I will stand by my original statements being that I am not going to be the individual who wants to get GE washing machine from GE corporate direct or a GE mfg facility.


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

TexasCotton said:


> Just because you think you are entitled to buy direct from a corporate headquarter or OEM facility does not mean you will get your way.


Why do you keep putting words into people's mouths?? Nobody feels 'entitled'. The only reason I suggested someone call up Firefly and ask them about batteries is because you can't just get them from Wal-Mart, so if you did want them, you'd have to go to the source and beg. They could establish a new standard that all deep cycle lead acid batteries adopt if they wanted. That's a big enough market that they don't have to just pursue one or two niche markets like the military or lawnmowers--that is, if they actually *have* the technology mastered, which is arguable. If they could actually demonstrate what they say their tehnology could do, I would expect companies like Exide to be banging down their door. The Oasis battery is not the full deal. How better to demonstrate the battery than driving an EV 100 miles on a charge? Really, this is common sense.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

saab96 said:


> Why do you keep putting words into people's mouths?? Nobody feels 'entitled'. The only reason I suggested someone call up Firefly and ask them about batteries is because you can't just get them from Wal-Mart, so if you did want them, you'd have to go to the source and beg. They could establish a new standard that all deep cycle lead acid batteries adopt if they wanted. That's a big enough market that they don't have to just pursue one or two niche markets like the military or lawnmowers--that is, if they actually *have* the technology mastered, which is arguable. If they could actually demonstrate what they say their tehnology could do, I would expect companies like Exide to be banging down their door. The Oasis battery is not the full deal. How better to demonstrate the battery than driving an EV 100 miles on a charge? Really, this is common sense.


SAAB your too too much and do you even realize what your past statements have said. I think you just want to complain so go ahead


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

TexasCotton said:


> SAAB your too too much do you even realize what your past statements have said.


I give up. You are right. Firefly is God's gift to EVs. We should all scream their praises from the highest rooftop even though they have yet to even demonstrate their full carbon foam battery and the Oasis falls well short of their hyped specs. I don't care whether it exists in some lab or not. If you can't get it, it may as well not exist, just like large-format NIMH batteries.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

saab96 said:


> I give up. You are right. Firefly is God's gift to EVs. We should all scream their praises from the highest rooftop even though they have yet to even demonstrate their full carbon foam battery and the Oasis falls well short of their hyped specs. I don't care whether it exists in some lab or not. If you can't get it, it may as well not exist, just like large-format NIMH batteries.


I have already previously posted everything in regarding your statements SAAB96.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Any member of this forum is welcome to post in any section, even if they're remote from the club location, if it's a club section of the forum.

Furthermore, at the NTEAA we consider everyone members, and treat them all with the same level of respect, whether they're members of NTEAA, National, or not at all.

Please cease the unnecessary bickering.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Any member of this forum is welcome to post in any section, even if they're remote from the club location, if it's a club section of the forum.
> 
> Furthermore, at the NTEAA we consider everyone members, and treat them all with the same level of respect, whether they're members of NTEAA, National, or not at all.
> 
> Please cease the unnecessary bickering.


Thank you and I am sorry


----------

